# Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210



## XDrMGX (28. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
ich moechte mir gerne die Rute: 
*Shimano Catana BX Spinning 2,10m *in WG 5-20g anschaffen.
Aber bevor ich es tue habe ich halt noch einige fragen.

Diese Rute soll eingesetzt werden in Dropshoten vom Ufer (aufm Steg einfach runterlassen) und vom Boot.
Dazu sollte sie noch leichtes Spinnfischen mit nen Blinker/Spinner von ca. 5-8g ab.

Also mein Einsatzgewicht: 5 - 14g
Angelart: s.O.
Fische: Zander und Barsche und falls nen Hecht mal      
          zuschnappt sollte sie es8 auch packen koennen.
Einsatzgebiet: Hamburger Alster + Kanaele und ca. 5ha Seen

Ist diese Rute zu gebrauchen oder sollte man doch auf eine andere Rute ausweichen? Wenn ja, hat jemand nen tipp fuer mich, damit ich beide gebiete abdecken kann. 

Preis liegt bei meinem Haendler: 40-50Eur. (zu teuer?)


----------



## XDrMGX (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

hat keiner ahnung von der Rute?


----------



## sebastian- (9. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Ich führ mal folgenden Thread weiter, interessiere mich auch für die Rute.

Hier der Link: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...56_sid6df7aa8511c1c6e5afc198ee343cd90e_x2.htm

Gut für Barsch ggf. Hecht in Kombi mit ner Spro Red Arch? Meist hab ich Twister und leichte-mittlere Wobbler dran.

Cheers.


----------



## sebastian- (10. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Weiss echt keiner was darüber?


----------



## sebastian- (10. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

push


----------



## Köfi Anan (11. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hi,
ich hab die Catana in 2,70 und WG glaub ich von 10 bis 40gr. Ich habe mit ihr nur positive Erahrungen gemacht, was Wurfeigenschaft, Aktionsverhalten und Verarbeitung betrifft. 
Ich glaube dass du mit deiner Wunschrute nichts falsch machen kannst. 
Ich weiß nicht ob dir was bringt und wünsch dir erfolgreiche Weitersuche.
Köfi


----------



## sebastian- (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

puuush, mehr meinungen sind gefragt =)


----------



## Fischhaker (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Also der Preis ist schonmal ok! 
ICh mach mir noch sorgen wegen der spitze! Wenn die zu weich ist dann hast du keinen Spass am dropshoten!


----------



## Fischhaker (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Ich würde dir eine Rute raussuchen! 
Wenn du mir deine Preisvorstellung verrätst.#c


----------



## sebastian- (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Mhm, ich habe so ca. 50-100€ zur Verfügung.


----------



## angelpfeife (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Die Catana ist definitiv zu weich fürs dropshotten. Ich habe sie in der kleinsten version und benutze sie nur noch zum Angeln mit kleinen Spinnern und gufis. Bei denem Etat sollte doch was besseres drinn sein:q


----------



## MefoProf (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hallo,

hab die Catana in 2,70, ist aber mittlerweile schon etwas kürzer geworden :q.
Beim ersten fischen brach sie nach ca 10 Würfen an der Steckverbindung. Reklamiert und nach knapp 3 Monaten zurückbekommen. 
Als ich dann frohen Mutes endlich wieder mit der Catana am Wasser stand, brachen ca 15 cm vom Spitzenteil ab |bigeyes. So etwas ist mir in meiner ganzen Karriere noch mit keiner Rute passiert. Hab dann auch keinen Bock mehr auf Reklamation gehabt, um wieder ein paar Monate auf das teil zu warten. Hab dann einen neuen Spitzenring raufgemacht und nehme sie jetzt nur noch als Ersatzrute.

#h


----------



## Fischhaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/...erk-Ruten/Shimano-BEASTMASTER-DROP-SHOT-24-MH
Schau dir mal die an!#h
Hier für 114,95€ aber bei askari gibts die für 99,99€!|rolleyes


----------



## Fischhaker (16. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hier nochmal!
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Drop-Shot-240-MH-240m-Wg-35-28-g_p5342_x2.htm
oder hier
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/ruten-dropshotruten-c-21_314.html


----------



## Brikz83 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

die catana is eine top rute für den Preis aber fürs droppshotten definitv zu weiche Spitze


----------



## Achim85 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



sebastian- schrieb:


> puuush, mehr meinungen sind gefragt =)



Also ich habe die 2,10-Variante mit 10-30 Gramm Wurfgewicht und bin begeistert von dem Teil! Ich fische damit fast nur Drop Shot und Spinner bis Größe drei. gerade Barsche machen saumäßigen Spaß auf der Rute! 
Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Du Drop shottest mit ner catana? Das hab ich mit meiner auch schon versucht. Is für mich echt unglaublich das du damit klar kommst. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Vergleich mit einer härteren Rute wagen, da machts gleich nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Sach mal Brikz,

Wie dropshottest du denn?|kopfkrat

Ich (und alle die ich kenne) nehmen weiche Spinnruten um beim zuppeln das Blei nicht über den Boden springen zu lassen.

Nur wenn es dichter herangeholt wird, zieht man so kräftig dass es sich bewegt.:m

|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sach mal Brikz,
> 
> Wie dropshottest du denn?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 


Und dabei hatte ich schon Bedenken, dass ich mit meiner 2-12gr Skeletor ungeeignet bin:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und dabei hatte ich schon Bedenken, dass ich mit meiner 2-12gr Skeletor ungeeignet bin:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Die kann ich mir gut vorstellen dafür.:m

Trotzdem interessiert mich mal wie Brikz mit seinen Knüppeln dropshottet.|kopfkrat


----------



## SpinnerFreund (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hab auch die Catana BX. Sowohl in 2,70 als auch in 2,10 m. Sind beides sehr feine Ruten, soweit ich dass sagen kann. Kann sie nur empfehlen. Taugen zum spinn- als auch zu DS-Angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Is wahrscheinlich mein subjektives empfinden. Ich nehme zum dropshotten eine Mitchell elite Spin (8-32gr) ind 2.10m
Die hat einen deutlich härteren Rücken und Spitze. Wenn ich mal (weil ich die Mitchell vergessen hatte) mit der Catan gefischt habe, war mein Problem immer das die Spitze beim zuppeln zu stark nachgeschwungen ist, so dass ich das Gefühl habe dabei immer für einen kurzen Moment den Kontakt zum Köder zu verlieren....da die Barsche eben oft in genau dieser Phase gebissen haben (weil der Köder in dem Moment ja kurz springt und absinkt) hab ich häufiger den anschlag verpasst, und nix war`s mit Barsch. Mit der Elite halte ich die spitze (ich angel vom Ufer aus) ganz ruhig und zuppel dann leicht an, dadurch das die Spitze nicht so stark mitschwingt hab ich das Gefühl einfach schneller wieder Kontakt zum Köder zu haben und kann mit der härtren Spitze die Anschläge schneller setzen. Ich komme damit wirklich deutlich besser klar.


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hab mit der Catana 210 auch keine Probleme.
Naja der eine kann es halt der andere nich 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Naja, is geschmackssache ob man die Dinger lieber hart oder wabbelig mag. Fühlt sich wenn man dabei ist ja auch ganz anders an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Naja, is geschmackssache ob man die Dinger lieber hart oder wabbelig mag. Fühlt sich wenn man dabei ist ja auch ganz anders an.



Wobei?

Ferkelwahl?
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Im Übrigen sollte eine Dropshotrute nicht wabbelig sondern nur rel. weich und nachgiebig sein in der Spitze.|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

mmh...naja mag schon sein, vielleicht bin ich mit meinen DS Vorlieben da auch etwas sonderbar |scardie:
Ich weiß auch nicht genau wie ich die Spitze der Mitchell beschreiben soll, die gibt schon nach aber doch deutlich weniger als die catana.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Naja, is geschmackssache ob man die Dinger lieber hart oder wabbelig mag. Fühlt sich wenn man dabei ist ja auch ganz anders an.


 
So war dass nicht gemeint Tinca, obwohl es wohl etwas unglücklich formuliert war.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> So war dass nicht gemeint Tinca, obwohl es wohl etwas unglücklich formuliert war.




Macht doch gar nichts.:m


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Brikz83 schrieb:


> Naja, is geschmackssache ob man die Dinger lieber hart oder wabbelig mag. Fühlt sich wenn man dabei ist ja auch ganz anders an.


also nee!!!



Brikz83 schrieb:


> So war dass nicht gemeint Tinca, obwohl es wohl etwas unglücklich formuliert war.


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Verstellung:m (...aber zu spät ) :vik:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Macht doch gar nichts.:m


Doch, das macht ein dickes


----------



## Achim85 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Du Drop shottest mit ner catana? Das hab ich mit meiner auch schon versucht. Is für mich echt unglaublich das du damit klar kommst. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Vergleich mit einer härteren Rute wagen, da machts gleich nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß. :m



Ja, das geht absolut obergeil. Ich fische 'ne 012er gepflochtene dazu (hohes preissegment). Ich spüre jede Unebenheit auf dem Gewässergrund, jeden Stein, einfach alles. 

Ich habe leider durch eigene dummheit das untere Blank gebrochen, und hole mir schleunigst Ersatz dafür! Auch zum leichten spinnfischen ist 1a. 

Zur Erinnerung aber noch Mal: Ich habe die 2,10-Variante mit 10-30 Gramm WG. Edit: Frage nach deinem Modell entfernt, habe ich gerade erst gelesen.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> also nee!!!
> 
> ...


 
Na super, das kommt davon wenn den Post erst nachhher nochmal durchliest, aber den beitrag zu löschen wäre feige gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na super, das kommt davon wenn den Post erst nachhher nochmal durchliest, aber den beitrag zu löschen wäre feige gewesen.




 . . . und nutzlos, da schon zitiert.:m

|wavey:


----------



## HunterKS (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

ich hab auch die auch in 2.10m, 10-30 gramm wg, morgen werde ich damit dropshotten.

ansonsten echt nettes stöckchen, schön verarbeitet und liegt meines empfindens gut in der hand.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . . und nutzlos, da schon zitiert.:m
> 
> |wavey:


 
wenn man Freunde wie dich hat braucht man echt keine Feinde mehr


----------



## Achim85 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*



HunterKS schrieb:


> ich hab auch die auch in 2.10m, 10-30 gramm wg, morgen werde ich damit dropshotten.
> 
> ansonsten echt nettes stöckchen, schön verarbeitet und liegt meines empfindens gut in der hand.



Muss dir 100%ig zustimmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hab gestern meine 2,10m - 10-30g vom Postboten bekommen... war ja kürzlich hier im Angebotsbereich für 19,95€ ausgeschrieben... 

Hab sie gestern gleich vom Boot aus getestet... Ideales Allround-Bootsrütlein..

Habe auch noch die 2,70er Version, welche ich als Allround-Spinnrute nutze... 

Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her gibts bei den Catana-Ruten m.M. nix zu meckern #6


----------



## Brikz83 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Hatte meine auch vom angegebenen Shop für 19,90. Für den Preis is die wirklich absolut top. Nutze meine hauptsächlich zur Hechtjagt und bin immer wieder begeistert, wie geil die sich im Drill über fast die gesamte länge durchbiegt, da verteilt sich die Kraft vom allerfeinsten. Daran noch ne Red Arc dann isses auch was fürs Auge :q


----------



## Michl1086 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Shimano Catana BX Spinning 210*

Moin! Also ich find die Catana (hab se in 2,10) auch hammer...! vor allem für den Preis. Hab sie mir Anfang 2010 im Blinker-Abo ohne Erwartungen geholt, weil die anderen Prämien nix für mich warn. Aber mittlerweilen ist sie zu meiner 1.-Wahl-Spinnrute avanciert. Kann sie wärmstens empfehlen, vor allem den etwas preisbewussteren Anglern, die trotzdem Wert auf gute Qualität und Verarbeitung legen.


----------

